# Mike Ganus videos?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone here used the Mike Ganus videos? I don't know how many there are, but I've heard many people say that Mike's videos are very informative and helpful.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

VitaKingproducts.com, the darkening video has a wealth of info.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, The only one of his i have Viewed, and it is what i based my Darkening program on.Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> Has anyone here used the Mike Ganus videos? I don't know how many there are, but I've heard many people say that Mike's videos are very informative and helpful.



I have seen them....but as my loft manger says...they are very much the 80's....not really sure what to make of that. Except to look at his hair in those videos, and then look at his hair now.

The last three races that my birds were in, and flying againest birds entered by the famous "Mike Ganus"....well poor Milke and his birds went down in flames.....so I tend to think like my loft manager.

For many beginners, it is a start....but at $50 a pop, at least that was the going rate, that seems high for 20 year old information.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren

You need to do a video.

Randy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Warren
> 
> You need to do a video.
> 
> Randy


 I might just do that some day, after I have made my fortune in the One Loft Races ! 

Until that time, what good information I have to share, I will do it here, and for "free ". Not going to charge $50 for 20 year old basic information which won't help you beat me. It could make me a buck or two, but then I just was never interested in that game. 

The last three major One Loft races I have been in, the Flamingo and the Winners Cup...check it out....I beat the guy who sells the $50 videos. Far as I am concerned, I want my competitors to buy those things, it makes me money !


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Does performance in one loft races that you send your birds for someone else to fly compare to videos that are geared towards your personal race loft management? I'm not defending the Mike Ganus videos though as I've seen none, I have seen a Rick Mardis video though and was impressed.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

West said:


> Does performance in one loft races that you send your birds for someone else to fly compare to videos that are geared towards your personal race loft management? I'm not defending the Mike Ganus videos though as I've seen none, I have seen a Rick Mardis video though and was impressed.


Good Point....

Then again, when was the last time my good friend Mike actually won a Combine race ?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren is feeling a bit cocky tonight.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but he owns the most national ace pigeons in the world but haven't won one himself flying in holland yet.
Anyways back to that video it's $75 now! Darkening systems are all the same tweak it urself. Though I remember seeing all his old famous blood in that video don't know if they updated it or not.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Warren is feeling a bit cocky tonight.



You are right, I might just regret saying that in the morning......

But, $75 does seem like a bit much, when you consider that the same information is already on this site. But, like a lot of things in life, including pigeons, "Free" stuff, is never valued as much as stuff you pay for....

If I produced a $150 video, somebody somewhere, would purchase my video on our darkening system, and because of the price, would assume it was twice as good. Perhaps that is human nature ?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

He was not great in the SA race this year either. Not that he has been in the past either but alot of US lofts out performed him. You would think with so many of the best pigeons in the world he could really out perform anyone else.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe he has to mob fly to win that one lmao!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but he owns the most national ace pigeons in the world but haven't won one himself flying in holland yet.....
> .



Well just in the USA, with his Million $$$ inventory, does it allow him to win One Loft Events out of turn ? Especially since, at least up to last year, he had birds in most of the One Loft Events in the USA ?

I mean if you send birds to 20+ events a year, sooner or later, one of them has to win...correct ? Not to down him , or his birds, it's just that it proves that spending over a Million does not guarantee success. At least not in the actual races, perhaps in selling pigeons he is #1...no doubt about being the #1 merchant. . 

But we are talking about racing systems and actual race results. He does not fly a local team, and only has his One Loft Events, to show off his breeding skills. And looking at just these two areas, I would not consider him a serious competitor. And by that, I don't mean any disrespect....I simply mean that I will meet him any time, any where...and my birds will tear his birds wings off !!  And as far as that goes, I suspect that Whitesmore and Learning could also whip his birds...and Randy you also...and even Ace in the Hole has a good shot. 

That may not have been the case 20 years ago, but that was a long time ago. And his videos which were produced in the 1980's may have been at the cutting edge back then, but this is 2009....so move over Pops...this is a new time, and a new generation. What worked in 1985, won't cut the mustard in 2009. That is now "Old School".....


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, I do not think he is that into Winning races anymore... just letting birds he Sells do it... JMHO Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is indeed strange isn't it about Mike Ganus. With all those collections.....Maybe he doesn't have a gift like Ludo has. He just buys them instead of creating/breeding them. So maybe this is something to do with handler abilities/stock sense talent. Or it could be this possibility that he purchased those famous birds of his past their breeding prime. It is a mystery to me. But then there is this possibility that perhaps our "cheaper" birds are actually better than his "expensive" birds which should tell us that in racing, maybe money is not everything. But I still wants some of his birds.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

He laughs all the way to the bank!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

it's all about the benjamins!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Something to think about. I see Mike's strategies changing a bit. In the past I have seen him chase the National Ace pigeons. I have noticed a trend in him lately. Namely the Creator family. When in the past has he bought a family of birds and not just the winner? He may be chasing some of the success of futurity fliers like Elton Dinga and even Warren with his Ludo strategies. To say that Mike does not want to win is ludicris. He needs to win to sell birds. Look at Sure Bet and that fiasco. A bird that does not even win but comes home injured after two weeks attached to Ganus brings big bucks. 

Now as for success related to Ganus birds, many of us have had it. He needs credit where credit is due. Plus he is a great business man. I see him adapting to the new wave rolling in the sea of pigeon racing. He is a great middle man in the success of many of us. I think he knows that to compete in todays racing, buying the best and just putting them together does not cut it any more. 

Randy


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Mike just has the $$$ to invest and advertise. Perhaps he knows something that we don't?! But, what we have is Warren!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> ..... But, what we have is Warren!


Yes but, with Mike you can ask for refund if you don't like his product or service, try getting a refund for my "free" advice on this site !


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

To me that creator family rings a bell super73 and it's family! I think that's his strategy with that family. Sure seems like it doesn't it. Think about it  chaching$


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike is a master at marketing. He is the best at what he does, no question about that. 

I have always felt, and perhaps other people are starting to catch on, that a closely bred family of racers, is the way to go, as opposed to say picking up 6YB's with 12 totally unrelated parents, who were all good racers. You go to breed from this collection, and you will end up with a collection of all kinds of shapes, sizes, short vs long, etc. Then you have to spend many generations trying to breed a uniform group.

Where if you start with several pairs of a family line, where not only the parents or grand parents were good racers, so were the aunts and uncles, and when you breed from these birds, you will be breeding much truer to type, size, abilities, etc. There was a term I haven't seen in awhile called "A Flash in the Pan". There are good racers that sometimes come from fairly typical stock, all the right genes to build a winning line, may never come out of him. Where as a closely bred family line, with a family tree full of winners, is much more likely to pass on the genes of those "good" pigeons. I may not have articulated this very well. But it could explain why even a collection of National Ace winners, when bred together, may end up producing a lot of typical racers, and then these racers when used as breeders, tend to produce a lot of typical pigeons. Of course if you produce and sell enough of them, some percentage will turn out some good birds....5%....8% ?? who knows. 

This should not come as a surprise to anybody, but it is the reason for creating a "strain" in the first place, but that term is so often misused for marketing purposes, I can see why people misunderstand it's practical applications.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well here is my 2 cents worth. I alway enjoy when the little guy with home grown birds beats the BIG MONEY MEN that fly IMPORTS, and does happen.*GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Well here is my 2 cents worth. I alway enjoy when the little guy with home grown birds beats the BIG MONEY MEN that fly IMPORTS, and does happen.*GEORGE


Me too George.....


----------

